# Lowering spring options



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pedders* are your best option for performance and offer some drop over stock
H&R's will give you a lower drop, but less stiffness

ECO springs would just be a waste, you'll barely notice a .5" drop and will stiff have too much bounce as all stock springs do.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just ordered pedders...hoping to get a 1.5" Drop on my 1LT


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the order.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im waiting for my Pedders now
Went with a safe quality brand name 1.5" drop. 
As soon as I install them I will do a write up review on the product. 
The Cobalt Community loved the Pedders, So you know they'll work amazing on our Cruze's.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Aaron, any updates when you will be shipping them out to me?



Cheers,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dont forget eibach and b&g,from eibacj experince my car is low since the springs have settle with the 16s theres a finger gap up front and the rear is the same


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> dont forget eibach and b&g,from eibacj experince my car is low since the springs have settle with the 16s theres a finger gap up front and the rear is the same




Im looking for something thats would be comfortable enough to a daily driver spring. which ones are you running?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have the b&g's on mine and they have got close to 5000 miles on them and still ride like the day i got them. they dropped the front of mine 1.6 and the rear 1.2. they have a great balance between handling and ride quality


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

any pics of the drop?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I couldn't find eibachs or b&g's anywhere and I know the h&r's are on national backorder for 2 months. Pedders backordered for 4 weeks. That's the only reason I paid the extra money and got the pedderes. I'm impatient.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

eibachs close to 3000 miles im lookin at 1.5 all around now and ride quality is acutally better unless u hit a big pothole


----------

